# Goat attack or something different?



## BarnyardBlast (Dec 4, 2018)

We've owned goats (Nigerian Dwarf) for around five years or so. They were mostly obtained from a reputable breeder (we had three goats that stayed with us for a year that were abandoned by a neighbor). The majority on our farm are bottle babies. We have four separate pens. Our largest pen currently has three goats in it - one male, two females - all bottle babies. There was another male in there previously, but he died (not sure why, he was one of the strays we took in). He died about two months ago. The male in there appears to be healthy, but that trio is not eating as much as they usually do. They are interested and they eat, just not as much in the past few days. 

Yesterday, as I entered their pen to feed/water, he circled around behind me (between me and the door) which was unusual. When I poured out the feed, he went to it, smelled it, then walked back towards me. I was watching him and had to edge out into the yard since I couldn't get to the door. He started dipping his head towards me and then he went up on both legs and came towards me to butt at me. I moved the feed bucket so his head went into it instead, but he kept pushing so circled around me. I sternly said 'no' but he wasn't the least fooled (since I was scared). He continued to block me from my usual exit, so after the next butting attempt, I ran to the other door leading out to the yard. He followed me out but didn't attempt to butt again as I let myself out the gate. 

This particular pen is located next to a building where we store our feed (it's a large wooden shed with windows). My husband put up a feeder that I could access by pouring feed over the fence to avoid going into the yard today. This whole pen encloses three sides of the building and attaches to a larger yard. When I showed up today, the male goat started butting at the door I usually enter for feeding. When I didn't go in, he circled around to the other yard to look in the window. Twice, after looking into the shed, he went to my approximate location in the building and started butting the building from the outside. If I was near the yard, he would run to the fence and start butting whatever he could locate. When I was a fair distance from the pen, he didn't butt at all. (It's loud, so I can hear him when he does it). 

I'm baffled by the change in behavior. I'm the one who mostly cares for the animals (and the main person who hands out treats). I'm also the one who bottle fed him. My husband suggested that maybe he just wanted to play, but I've never played with the goats (although my husband does). Any ideas?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 4, 2018)

Regardless of whether he is "playing" or attacking - the behavior can not be tolerated.  He is very capable of hurting you.  For starters try taking a water bottle or hose with you.  When he bows up at you spray him in the face...might not be enough ammo for a buck but it's worth a try before you have to get more serious.  I would never keep a dangerous buck at my place.  They attack me - they're asking for a change of address.  And by that I mean from their pen into the freezer. 

Goats should be enjoyed - not feared.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 4, 2018)

Hopefully he tastes better than he behaves........


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 4, 2018)

I use the hose...works every time !    Is there a chance that this buck slammed the other one that was in the pen with him and the two females? Have seen that happen during  rut with no does around , and the other buck died from internal injuries. We never keep our does and bucks together unless we are breeding....you may want to either move him to another pen or move the does...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 4, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Hopefully he tastes better than he behaves........


Probably not. Intact buck (goat) meat is horrible. You can smell the buck smell when you cook it. It’s horrible. Especially when in rut.


Are the does in heat? How old is he? Is this his first hard rut? This type of behavior is never to be tolerated. The moment he started following you (to intimidate or size you up) his legs should have been grabbed, and flipped onto his side and held down until he has given up.

Water will do nothing for a determined buck. If he backs down, he will respect the water. Not you.

Some bucks can be worked with. But you have to be diligent and the bucks are not to be trusted- ever.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 4, 2018)

Both our bucks have been flipped till they got the message, hose works now if needed on our ND's


----------



## greybeard (Dec 4, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Probably not. Intact buck (goat) meat is horrible. You can smell the buck smell when you cook it. It’s horrible. Especially when in rut.


It's why I said 'hopefully'...either way, he would be cured of that behavior tho your way sounds a lot lot better. Hope no one gets hurt while he's learning.....I've come so close so many times with cattle. Sent one to slaughter pen within hours of him acting the fool..


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 4, 2018)

Oh I completely agree. Dogs will eat the meat 
Aggressive animals should be slaughtered IMO, they don't need to reproduce.

Sometimes when they are in their first "hard rut" they can just be stupid and it can be corrected. Often times there are minor issues that should be corrected before an incident like this occurs, but the herd owner does't realize it.
Sometimes establishing boundaries is all you need to do. We brought in a buck last year that was a total maniac. He was in his first rut and he was insane, though not completely aggressive. I worked him and he is a pretty good buck, but I always keep an eye on him.

All my Nigerian bucks are very laid back and easy going. Lamancha bucks are harder. Unfortunately many don't know how to raise bucks.

ETA: @BarnyardBlast I forgot to mention, when bucks are in rut it is not uncommon for them to skip meals/eat less. Our Nubian buck wouldn't eat for days at time when the does are in heat. Rut is hard on them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 4, 2018)

In my opinion it's not a good idea to have bucks living with does.  They should be put together only for breeding and then separated again.
I've never had an aggressive buck, so I don't have any advice on yours.
We have 5 together in one field and I, or my wife, or 14 year old daughter could go in there with them.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 4, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Probably not. Intact buck (goat) meat is horrible. You can smell the buck smell when you cook it. It’s horrible. Especially when in rut.



Maybe Crooked Leg won't taste too bad.  I told Hillary at the meeting she could have him.  She said he'll taste fine, but I don't want any.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 4, 2018)

OneFineAcre said:


> Maybe Crooked Leg won't taste too bad.  Hillary said he'll taste fine, but I don't want any.


Your buckling is also a young buck, who didn't seem to be rutting very hard  I wouldn't be worried about eating him, glad he's not being wasted. Such a shame  

Our Lamancha bucklings from this year were just rank  

I do agree, I don't like housing bucks with does either.


----------

